# Headlight Swag



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Installed these headlights today. More photos to come soon!








Photo Credit: Jacob Balakier


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

The headlights look great! I've been looking into them but I was hesitant but I love the style they have on the car.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

funny story is that these weren't what I ordered. The manufacturer sent me the wrong set but I threw them on and decided i liked these more.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

They look really sharp! The front of your car looks great with those


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

now lets see them in the dark!


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Installed these headlights today. More photos to come soon!
> 
> View attachment 13513



Looking awesome man!

Where did you get these?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Those look sharp! 

What sort of bulbs are in them?


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Dad approved! :th_coolio:


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Those are sweet I want some.... Where'd you get them?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I got the headlights at carid.com. They don't actually have these listed (the manufacturer sent me the wrong ones) but you can find them on tunersdepot.com

Low beams are H7 but I haven't gotten the hid's yet. Only the fogs and "parking lights (strip + halo) are turned on in the first photo.

Here is a night shot:







Photo Credit: Jacob Balakier


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Wow. That night picture looks awesome. How much did you pay for them? I like the HID's for the fogs a lot.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Photo Credit: Jacob Balakier


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

iCruze1.8 said:


> Wow. That night picture looks awesome. How much did you pay for them? I like the HID's for the fogs a lot.


Hahah thanks! The headlights were about $500. You may be able to find them cheaper elsewhere though.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

They're pretty sick - the only thing I don't like about those kind of headlights are the halos. But other than that, they're dope.

*EDIT: Are those HIDs 8000k? They are pretty dang blue. It's a double thumbs up from me though.


----------



## buckz1lla (Mar 29, 2013)

Those look amazing! Specially at night. So you can install those and still use the regular headlights? How do you turn them on/off etc?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

very clean look. great job


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good. I'm curious as to how the wiring on these is. Looks like you wired the halos and strip to the fog light wiring. How is the lo beam separated from the high beam?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

sweet! night shot plz. I have thought about changing my headlights, just not sure.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Looks good. I'm curious as to how the wiring on these is. Looks like you wired the halos and strip to the fog light wiring. How is the lo beam separated from the high beam?


The Halo's aren't wired to the fogs. I just turned them on for the pic. The headlights are entirely plug and the halos turn on whn I turn the parking lights on (part of the plug and play). No splicing or anything needed.


And yes the fogs are 8000K hid's


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Why do I not see yours here?

2013 Chevy Cruze Headlights at CARiD.com


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

JayZee said:


> Why do I not see yours here?
> 
> 2013 Chevy Cruze Headlights at CARiD.com


post #10
"I got the headlights at carid.com. They don't actually have these listed (the manufacturer sent me the wrong ones) but you can find them on tunersdepot.com"


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> post #10
> "I got the headlights at carid.com. They don't actually have these listed (the manufacturer sent me the wrong ones) but you can find them on tunersdepot.com"


Hahah! another member messaged me asking that same question!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

In my opinion these are the best looking projectors for our cars. They look great! Good job. 

Were they plug and play?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> In my opinion these are the best looking projectors for our cars. They look great! Good job.
> 
> Were they plug and play?


Thanks! 100% Plug and Play. Removed 3 connections from OEM Lights. Then plugged those 3 into the new headlights. Everything worked perfect!


Another Pic:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think these are the best aftermarket design. But I wouldn't run halos, personal preference.

Something about that black doesn't look right to me though. (above the projector)To you think a bigger shroud would fit even if cut on top?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Mick said:


> I think these are the best aftermarket design. But I wouldn't run halos, personal preference.
> 
> Something about that black doesn't look right to me though. (above the projector)To you think a bigger shroud would fit even if cut on top?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I think it's just the reflection of my friends black shirt. The shrouds are chrome all around.


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow these look sick! Do you think you could post a video showing off the low beam, high beam, turn signals, parking etc?


I'm thinking about getting these. By the way, my cruze is White, I'm not sure whether I should go for the black or chrome.


Black: 02-AZ-CZ11-PBC-R-G2 KS® LED Halo Projector Headlights Black 11 13 Chevy Cruze Gen 2 Style


Chrome: 02-AZ-CZ11-PCC-R-G2 KS® LED Halo Projector Headlights Chrome 11 13 Chevy Cruze Gen 2 Style


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Check these out..almost regret getting my u shape ones when I saw that these were available...ahh this sux..it has an led eyebrow

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Your fogs look nice, what did you do? HIDS? I wanna upgrade my headlights and fogs but don't have an idea to start!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Nujadul: they are the same ones I have. Go black though.

Itsbenawhile: 8000K HID's in the fogs

And I will get a video soon


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah it says high beam h1 low beam h7 so it seperates the power from our one bulb to two? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nemesis719 (Jun 8, 2013)

Also I would really like to see a picture of the cutoff. If you can turn your beams on against a wall to see if its a decent cut off that would be awesome.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Check these out..almost regret getting my u shape ones when I saw that these were available...ahh this sux..it has an led eyebrow
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Actually these are a bit different, must be the mark2's. They seem to get rid of all the empty space above the projector. Not sure why that bothered me so much.
You have a link to see more pics of these?




Nemesis719 said:


> Also I would really like to see a picture of the cutoff. If you can turn your beams on against a wall to see if its a decent cut off that would be awesome.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I don't think the cut off will be as sharp as a retro fit but might be fixed with a protector glass upgrade. If it it's the right size.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

They are the newest design, deleting the ring halo around the projector, looks like the audi-bar is a little thicker and brighter and of course that led eyebrow. 
2013 NEW ARRIVAL!!!CRUZE Double LED Style HID xenon LED headlight/headlamp Assembly teardrops eye+angel eyes halo-in Angel Eyes from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

That's a lot money just for looks and its not even plug and play! I'll take retrofitting any day.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Its not that expensive considering the finished product, cost of HID and all and outside of DIY its much cheaper than sending it to get done at lightwerks...besides I have not seen any retrofit that looks like that anyway. Even the one in India (which is the best looking light in the market) was north of $1k shipped.


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> They are the newest design, deleting the ring halo around the projector, looks like the audi-bar is a little thicker and brighter and of course that led eyebrow.
> 2013 NEW ARRIVAL!!!CRUZE Double LED Style HID xenon LED headlight/headlamp Assembly teardrops eye+angel eyes halo-in Angel Eyes from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


Are these $630 for a set or for each headlight? I really like the LED eyebrow on this one too. I'm assuming the low beams are HID and the high beams are halogen on this.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Justin, you ever get those adjusted?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Now I am torn between the old and new model!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok I really like this design. I'll be getting them when the mark 3's come out. lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

They ate unfortunately unadjustable if you use standard bulbs. With HID's fixes the short cut off Andrei and makes it look great!

These were 100% plug and play. More pics and a video to come


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

I just ordered these: 

Cruze LED Head Lamps Angel Eyes Bi Xenon Projector Lens 2009 2012 Year SY Type | eBay

Going to have them installed. Let you guys know how it turns out!


----------

